# Neapolitan: s'ha fatto 'a cartella



## laura12345

*s'ha fatto 'a cartella*

Quest'espressione in dialetto napoletano dovrebbe csignificare* è morto*_, _ma qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi perchè si dice *farsi la cartella*?


----------



## francisgranada

Forse perché il suo nome appare sulla cartella dove annunciano i funerali ... 
(è solo un'idea )


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ho finalmente chiesto a Michele, il miglior pasticcere al di qua degli Urali (  ), che è di Napoli. Mi ha confermato che si tratta della "dipartita" di qualcuno: che ha raccolto tutte le sue carte/cose e se n'è andato...

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... ha raccolto tutte le sue carte/cose e se n'è andato...


Se n'è andato con tutta questa roba raccolta oppure senza? 

Oltre a scherzare lo chiedo sul serio, interessandomi della propria "logica" dell'espressione: perché addirittura le carte diventano così importanti? (Non c'è p.e. qualche pratica "camorristica" nel sottofondo?  - ma forse esagero un po' )


----------



## laura12345

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ho finalmente chiesto a Michele, il miglior pasticcere al di qua degli Urali (  ), che è di Napoli. Mi ha confermato che si tratta della "dipartita" di qualcuno: che ha raccolto tutte le sue carte/cose e se n'è andato...
> 
> GS



Grazie mille!
Io avevo pensato che si intendesse *prepararsi lo zaino, la cartella per partire* e dunquecon* s'ha fatta la cartella *dovrebbe intendersi aver preparato la cartella, lo zaino per partire per un lungoviaggio (in paradiso!!)


----------

